# UT2003 Installation und "Mount"

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe mir die engslische Version von ut2003 geschenkt bekommen und jetzt würde ich die ganz gern installieren und damit habe ich so meine Probleme.

Als erstes habe ich mir das Installationsskript nach /tmp kopiert, damit ich keine Probleme beim späteren CD-Wechseln bekomme!

Also erst versuchte ich es als user, aber damit hatte ich folgende Probleme:

niko@Server / $ ./tmp/linux_in.sh 

Copying to a temporary location...

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing Unreal Tournament 2003 for GNU/Linux 2107......................................................................

mount: Der Dateisystemtyp konnte nicht festgestellt werden

       und es wurde keiner angegeben

Gemountetes Gerät /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

mount: Kein Medium gefunden

mount: Der Dateisystemtyp konnte nicht festgestellt werden

       und es wurde keiner angegeben

mount: Kein Medium gefunden

Unmounte Gerät /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

Naja, dass ich keinen Dateisystemtyp angegeben haben soll verstand ich zwar nicht ganz, weil dies das Skript ja eigentlich selbst machen sollte, aber ich dachte mir, dass es an fehlenden Rechten liegen könnte und deshalb versuchte ich das Ganze auch nochml als root.

Wieder mit mäßigem Erfolg, diesmal kamen folgende Fehler:

Server / # ./tmp/linux_in.sh 

Copying to a temporary location...

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing Unreal Tournament 2003 for GNU/Linux 2107......................................................................

mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben

Gemountetes Gerät /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

mount: Kein Medium gefunden

mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben

mount: Kein Medium gefunden

mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben

mount: Kein Medium gefunden

mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben

mount: Kein Medium gefunden

Unmounte Gerät /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

Naja, alsi ich hatte echt keine Idee mehr, aber wahrscheinlich liegt es an meiner fstab, deshalb hier meine /etc/fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> # Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.7 2002/05/12 21:48:18 azarah Exp $
> ...

 

Bitte helft mir,

Niko

----------

## bullerei

Ich hatte 2 Konsolen geöffnet

In der ersten KOnsole: mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

In der 2.: ./linux_installer.sh

Der Installer läuft, Installiert einige Zeit und forder zum Mounten der nächsten CD auf

In der ersten Konsole: umount /mnt/cdrom

CDrom wechseln

In der 1.: mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

Zumindest bei mir funktioniert das, obwohl /mnt/cdrom nicht mal in der /etc/fstab steht...

----------

## dek

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, alsi ich hatte echt keine Idee mehr, aber wahrscheinlich liegt es an meiner fstab, deshalb hier meine /etc/fstab:
> 
> 

 

Deine fstab ist in Ordnung. Das Problem liegt wohl eher beim Installer. Bei mir hat er auch wie wild versucht sämtliche Laufwerke zu mounten. Besonders nervig ist dabei das Diskettenlaufwerk das ständig rattert.  :Wink:  Einfach eine Diskette rein und Ruhe ist.

Ansonsten habe ich das auch mit zwei Konsolen gemacht (so wie Bullerei schon beschrieben hat). Die Fehlermeldungen des Skripts bezüglich mount kannst du einfach ignorieren...

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe damit jetzt echt ein Problem.

Also wenn ich das mounten nicht mehr per fstab machen lasse, dann erhalte ich noch zusätzlich, dass laut mtab mein CD-Rom schon gemountet ist, aber die benötigte Datei findet er trotzdem nicht!!

Ich habe das Ganze jetzt auch schon ohne die SCSI-Emulation versucht, indem ich meine menu.lst geändert habe, aber geholfen hat das auch nicht!

Welche Version verwendet ihr denn??

Ich habe nämlich die englische Version bekommen, ....

Danke für die Antworten,

Niko

----------

## dek

Also die fstab würde ich so lassen wie sie war.

Probier doch mal folgendes:

Mache zwei shells auf, in beiden als root anmelden.

```

### In der 1.shell:

mount /mnt/cdrom

sh /mnt/cdrom/linux_installer.sh

```

Wenn die CD fertig ist:

```

### In der 2.shell:

umount /mnt/cdrom

# CD wechseln

mount /mnt/cdrom

# ... und entsprechend so weiter für die anderen CDs

```

Wichtig ist, dass du dich in keiner shell im Verzeichnis /mnt/cdrom befindest, da sich die CD sonst nicht wieder unmounten lässt (busy).

Soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe, stimmen die CD Bezeichnungen nicht mit dem überein was der Installer verlangt. Hier solltest du etwas rumprobieren.

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welche Version verwendet ihr denn??
> 
> Ich habe nämlich die englische Version bekommen, ....
> ...

 

Ich habe die deutsche Version (also hier gekauft). Allerdings ist die mehrsprachig. In der ut2003.ini lässt sich die Sprache umstellen.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

das ist mir schon klar, wie ich das zu installieren hätte, aber es will trotzdem nicht funktionieren, ...

Ich mache das Ganze also wie beschrieben, ich bin bei keiner Konsole im /mnt/cdrom Verzeichniss und trotzdem erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldungen (ich habe das bei allen 3 CDs versucht):

```
mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben

mount: /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd ist bereits eingehängt oder /mnt/cdrom wird gerade benutzt

mount: Laut mtab ist /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 schon auf /mnt/cdrom eingehängt

mount: Kein Medium gefunden
```

Diese Meldung kommt jedesmal, ganz egal, welche CD ich gerade im Laufwerk habe.

Irgendwie ist das doch ein Widerspruch, oder?

Die CD ist zwar gemountet, aber es konnte kein Medium gefunden werden  :Question: 

Ich habe das auch schon mit meinem CD-Brenner versucht, aber da ändert sich nur der Pfad des CD-Laufwerks (was ja auch gut wäre), ansonsten belibt alles beim alten.

Ich werde mir wohl mal die deutesche Version ausleihen, um zu sehen, ob es daran liegt.

Danke,

Niko

----------

## dek

Hmm, ja das ist allerdings komisch.

Hast du denn irgendwelche Probleme mit den CDROMs, wenn du sie normal mountest, also ohne dass der UT installer im Spiel ist?

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also Probleme mit meinem CD-Rom??

Naja, beim Mounten selbst nicht, nur wenn ich was direkt brennen will, aber das dürfte hier wohl nicht passen.

k3b schreit immer, das cdrdao einen Fehler gemeldet hat, obwohl dann keine Debug-Message vorhanden ist (leider auch keine gebrannte CD).

Also, wie gesagt, beim mounten selbst habe ich keine Probleme.

Niko

----------

## bullerei

Alternativvorschlag:

Du umountest /mnt/cdrom und kopierst stattdessen alle Dateien der jeweiligen CD hinein.

Oder: Du kommentierst deinen CD-ROM Eintrag in der fstab mit # am Anfang und mountest die CD erst dann manuell, wenn du dazu aufgefordert wirst.

3. Vorschlag: Du lässt das mit der IDE-SCSI-Emulation mal sein, die braucht man sowieso nur zum Brennen (was ja bei dir sowieso nicht funktioniert)

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

okay, die Ideen da fand ich echt super.

Die letzen beiden sind mir nämlich auch schon eingefallen.

Naja, wenn ich die Einträge in der fstab kommentiere, dann versucht er halt gar nicht erst zu mounten, aber installieren kann ich es deshalb auch nicht!!

Aber was mir beim kopieren der Dateien aufgefallen ist, ist dass ich die Datei, die das Skript sucht, auf keiner der 3 CDs finden kann und das kommt mir dann doch etwas komisch vor.

Hat irgendwer von euch im Ordner /extras die Datei ip_passthrouh.pl (oder so was in der Art)??

Ich mache mir da wirklich sorgen, denn ich habe mir wirklich die orginal ev Version gekauft, es ist wirklich nicht aus dem Netz, ...

(Wenn ihr meine Seriennummer oder so was sollt, dann würde ich die euch sogar geben, damit ihr wisst, dass meine CDs keine Raubkopien sind...)

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

so langsam werde ich sauer!!!

Ich habe mir jetzt auch noch die deutsche Version (oder ists vielleicht eine eigene österreichische Version) gekauft und auch da habe ich das selbe Problem beim CD wechsel!!

Das kann also gar nicht an den CDs liegen!!

Hat keiner eine Idee??

Niko

----------

